
Advertising Standards Authority Ruling on LiveDrive Internet Ltd - DanBC
https://www.asa.org.uk/Rulings/Adjudications/2015/12/Livedrive-Internet-Ltd/SHP_ADJ_311623.aspx#.VoKQaraLS00
======
mchahn
FWIW, I disagree with the ruling. The fact that you have to use an admin
account to backup the whole computer is a technical detail that is too complex
to explain in an ad.

Edit: Also, if a user can't access certain files then it is unreasonable for
that user to expect to be able to back-up all files. That is tantamount to
accessing the files.

------
DanBC
> A complainant, who understood that the standard back-up option could back-up
> one user account only, challenged whether the claim "Backup your whole PC or
> Mac" was misleading and could be substantiated.

This was ruled to be misleading because they don't back up all user accounts
if the user doesn't have permissions to access to files.

